

MightyText - SMS and Phone Calls sync'd Android  Chrome - maneesh1
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17939_109-20077262-2/mightytext-sends-phone-calls-texts-to-your-browser/?tag=cnetRiver

======
spoonman999
No longer works with my Dell Streak. Since it changed to Mighty Text I can
receive txts in Chrome, but when I sent to phone from the browser, it just
gets stuck on "Computer >> Your Phone" - the phone doesn't sent it any more.

------
nathanfp
Great intuitive design and setup. I've been trying this out on my friend's
android and I want this for my ihpone. Well done!

------
maneesh1
Use code HACKERNEWS-JULY6 for expedited access

------
link2caro
Feature required: Sync sent messages so that conversation say sync-ed between
computers

------
cloudwalking
Was called Texty last time I read about it. Fantastic app, should ship with
Android.

~~~
billyj13
Yes - same product, new name!

------
LilBitCountry84
Great app but is there any way to send previously save messages to computer?

~~~
maneesh1
not _yet_ ;)

------
bgarlock
makes life so much easier while you are at your desk.

